# Canon Cinema EOS 700x Rumor Returns [CR0]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2015)

```
<p>The Canon Cinema EOS 700x rumor has resurfaced, along with <a href="http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthread.php?334996-Canon-Cinema-Camera-Technology-Announcements-amp-Latest-Info" target="_blank">quite the press release</a>. We said this was a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/02/canon-cinema-eos-c700x-rumor-a-fake/" target="_blank">nonsense rumor last month</a> and we’re still saying that today. I’m floored at the time people spend to fabricate things.</p>
<p>There is no Cinema EOS 700x coming.</p>
<p>I don’t like posting stuff like this, but my inbox will fill up if I don’t.</p>
```


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 24, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...
> <p>There is no Cinema EOS 700x coming.</p>
> ...


or at least not this decade


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 24, 2015)

I was sent this info at Northlight, but it's video, so not really my thing ;-)

Today I was sent a 20 page PDF brochure for the C700x.

There's a link to it on my Canon video page (for amusement purposes) 
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_video.html

I'm minded to think the CR0 is a good call, but rumours seem thin on the ground at the moment ;-)


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 25, 2015)

We were told catagorically that they were NOT launching anything above the C500 MKII in 2015 by a very reliable Canon Cinema EOS dealer. C500 sales have not been very good they stated and since the arrival of the Sony FS7 the C300 sales had dived. 

The priority for Canon must be the C300 replacement not a C700 at this stage.


----------

